# The Golden Armillary Sphere/Las Vegas Nevada



## JRE313 (Apr 5, 2014)

Check it Out!


----------



## EOV (Apr 5, 2014)

Very vivid colors.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 5, 2014)

Cool your getting these shots. This one is just a tad over done for me but thats just my opinion.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 7, 2014)

What time of night are you getting all these photos without people in them?  
I like it even tho it's probably over the top for most.
Nancy


----------

